# pics from before back in the day



## Indianbullet (Jan 18, 2003)

I finally got around to taking some photos of this 1974 vintage kam act and the NFAA medals pins and scalps are all pre 1960 vintage hope you ol timers enjoy its all stuff from my dad when he ran a club before I was born.
You can see I grew up in this. 
My mom still has her quiver signed by Fred Bear from the 1959 Nationals in Bend Or. He actually drew a little Bear on it too

















































Im Sorry if these turn out to be huge pics as im not to good at this


----------



## jmoose77 (Apr 3, 2004)

You have a nice collection there. Thanks for taking the time to share your pic's :thumbs_up


----------



## swampfrogg (Jun 29, 2007)

that's pretty cool collection ya got. what's the quiver look like ?? check this out,







archery shop has the same bow. have you shot that one?? cause we got this one down and shot a few arrows threw this one and WOW what a bow. pretty good shooter but man was it loud.


----------



## Indianbullet (Jan 18, 2003)

Thanks guys I thought some folks would appreaceat seeing a little history. 
The Quiver is a white womans, the autograph and drawing are pretty faded out but you can still see it as it was done in a ball point pen. If I think about it mabe I can take a pic of it over Christmas.
Na I havent shot that bow sence I was a kid.. did pull it back a few times. I bet some heads would turn if I walked into the 
Western Classic with that ol thing lol


----------



## swampfrogg (Jun 29, 2007)

they are a classic


----------



## DXTdaveRN (Oct 5, 2008)

swampfrogg said:


> that's pretty cool collection ya got. what's the quiver look like ?? check this out,
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Boy did they have some weird ideas back in the day. That thing is rediculous looking! Looks heavy too. Maybe that was a predecessor to the Oneida "compound recurve" concept.


----------

